# Pregynl injections after IUI??? Please help!



## babywhispers (Nov 22, 2012)

I was put on HCG injections (Pregynl) on day 5, 7, and 9. Has anyone else ever done this? I have never had a miscarriage so not sure why I need it?? I took the first one last night (day 5) and now I don't feel any of the symptoms I was feeling for the past few days. Could the injection effect a developing blastocyst/embie/whatever it is at that stage? I really feel desperate to know of others experiences with this, especially feeling no symptoms at all but then resulted in a BFP. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi. Don't worry - the HCG wouldn't do any harm. It helps to make your womb more receptive to implantation by increasing progesterone. I think they usually use it if your natural progesterone levels tend to be on the low side or if you're using stimulating drugs that might affect your lining. Or they might just think it'll give your chances a boost even if those things don't apply to you. 

Genuine pregnancy symptoms don't usually get started until around the time you test so plenty of people have a BFP with no symptoms (and plenty of people have lots of "symptoms" and get a BFN). However, it's the HCG that causes the pregnancy symptoms so you might find that you get some "symptoms" from the injections. I've only had a HCG shot once to trigger ovulation and my boobs were much sorer than usual that cycle. 

Good luck - I hope it works for you this time


----------



## babywhispers (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Calluna -
Thanks so much for the response... It really helps hearing from other women and their opinions... I was put on Pregynl as the presseries were making me feel very low/depressed but these have done the same... my levels are all normal, mainly on them as a 'just in case' really as my clinic recommended them when doing medicated IUI's. So I am hoping the low feelings will be worth it!  

Good luck with your treatment also...


----------

